# 1/4 gap between Mantel top and wall



## trevorlamont (Jan 9, 2013)

Hey guys, I'm building a mantel and come to find out I didn't frame the wall perfectly straight. I am painting the mantel but I need advice on how you guys would fill the gap. I've considered caulk but I'm worried it will look bad. I've read about how people will use spackle. I attached a picture. Thanks for the advice!!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I had the same issue with a mantel, and I scribed the mantel to the wall for a tight fit. Just run a carpenters pencil against the wall, and mark the line on your project. Then belt sand it to fit.


----------



## trevorlamont (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow, that's a great recommendation. I should have posted here first. So the problem I have is 1. I don't have a belt sander. That is on my list of tools I need still for sure. 2. The bigger problem.. I already secured the mantel top.. *slap my forhead*


> I had the same issue with a mantel, and I scribed the mantel to the wall for a tight fit. Just run a carpenters pencil against the wall, and mark the line on your project. Then belt sand it to fit.
> 
> - pintodeluxe


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

You might look at running a small piece of moulding across the back. I'd rather do that than caulk it.
Gerald


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> You might look at running a small piece of moulding across the back. I d rather do that than caulk it.
> Gerald
> 
> - alittleoff


+1 Better to creatively hide the mistake rather than try to patch it with less than the desired results.


----------



## Luthierman (Jun 4, 2015)

You can also remove the drywall from the footprint of the mantle as well and it will sink right back in the hole.


----------



## Clarkswoodworking (Jan 13, 2018)

As a journeyman drywall taper I would have to say mud it
I wish I was close I would come whip it out for you !


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

> I wish I was close I would come whip it out for you !
> 
> - Clarkswoodworking


Now, wait a minute…


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

if your painting it BONDO :<))


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I wish I was close I would come whip it out for you !
> 
> - Clarkswoodworking
> 
> ...


"Excuse me while I whip this out" - Blazing Saddles


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

The right way to do this is to scribe it to the wall. (Too late to detach, scribe, and re-attach?). second best is to mud the wall and repaint (mask off the mantle first.). Third, Bondo.


----------



## ScottM (Jul 10, 2012)

+1 for adding trim.


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

id go trim or scribe it. bondo or mud i think wouldnt be wise as wood moves and the two of those would eventually crack.
but then again i have the same problem with my mantel. i dont notice it unless im cleaning the mantel.


----------



## bbasiaga (Dec 8, 2012)

Pretty sure some genius of days gone by invented quarter round trim for things just like this….


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Scribe, remove, fit it properly, reinstall. You know that's what should be done.


----------



## builtinbkyn (Oct 29, 2015)

Trim would spoil the look - especially if you're going for a floating shelf look. It's already been said and I second, scribing the wall or mudding the hollow. If you mud the hollow, add some plaster of Paris powder to the mix.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Here is a long shot, but you never know (not having all the info.)
Is the mantle over a fireplace?
What is on the other side of the wall? Can you access it?
Screw through the drywall into the mantle and suck the sheet rock to the mantle from behind.


----------



## AUswimKC (Jan 24, 2013)

Caulk it. If it looks bad, remove and scribe. But try to caulk it first. This is assuming the mantle or wall is getting painted such that the caulk will be painted over to match one or the other


----------



## trevorlamont (Jan 9, 2013)

First off, thank you so much for the advice and knowledge of everyone here. I definitely appreciate it and wish I would have posted here before I glued and nailed the mantel up. I asked my dad what I should do before I posted on here and he said "that's why caulk manufactures are rich" something along those lines. So I attached it and thought, the guys on lumberjocks will know what to do. Anyway, I went with the spackle route. Mainly cause I knew I could sand it down and make it "invisible" with paint. If/when it cracks I figure I can add trim/quarter round at that point. The other thought I had is I could do wood paneling up the wall and it would hid the gap.

This is the mantel to give you guys the full story (if you care)


----------



## Gilley23 (May 9, 2017)

Looks great!

I would caulk it. Good caulk will last almost forever and will expand and contract with the wall and mantle.


----------



## trevorlamont (Jan 9, 2013)

What caulk do you like?


> Looks great!
> 
> I would caulk it. Good caulk will last almost forever and will expand and contract with the wall and mantle.
> 
> - Gilley23


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

Try DAP Extreme Stretch or Sashco Big Stretch. I've used both and have been very satisfied with the results.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Call a drywall guy and have him mud it. Some things are just better left to the pros. Can't be that much to have it done well, fast and right. I'm assuming that the board is straight and the drywall is not.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> Call a drywall guy and have him mud it. Some things are just better left to the pros. Can t be that much to have it done well, fast and right. I m assuming that the board is straight and the drywall is not.
> 
> - Andybb


The voice of reason. A good drywall guy will make it perfect.


----------

